# VK website error



## Stroodlepuff (23/2/17)

Hi Guys

Please note we are aware of the error on the website at the moment where no images are showing and the ones that are are loading really slow. We are working on it and will hopefully have the images back shortly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (23/2/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Guys
> Please note we are aware of the error on the website at the moment where no images are showing and the ones that are are loading really slow. We are working on it and will hopefully have the images back shortly.


Good luck with that. I've also been struggling the last 2 days with some of my servers' comms that's intermittent.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Good luck with that. I've also been struggling the last 2 days with some of my servers' comms that's intermittent.



As much as I love technology, it is a real pain in the ass sometimes! Good luck with your servers


----------

